# hakea/ottaa [jotakin] [johonkin]



## Gavril

Laboratorio-ohjeessa olen törmännyt muutamiin tapauksiin, joissa _hakea_ ja _ottaa_ käytetään minulle epäselvällä tavalla:

1)_ Hae komponentit 35 - 40°C:seen vähintään 30 minuuttia ennen niiden käsittelyn aloittamista_ [...]

2) _Ota ainekset lämpenemään ajoissa._

Tässä arvaukseni siitä, miten nämä lauseet voitaisiin muotoilla toisin (merkityksen muuttumatta):


1) _Saata komponentit lämpötilaan, joka on_ _35°C:n ja 40°C:n välillä_ [...]

2)
a) _Ota ainekset pois _[jääkaapista, pakastimesta, tms.], _jotta voivat lämmetä ajoissa._
tai
b) _Laita ainekset lämpenemään ajoissa._


Osuuko jokin näistä oikeaan?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

Nähdäkseni kohdat 1 ja 2 ovat kokeen/toimenpiteen esivalmisteluita varten. Vaihtoehtoinen muotoilusi kohdan 1 suhteen ei enää kuulosta yhtä paljon esivalmistelulta. 2a sen sijaan on samassa hengessä. Yleensä ottaen alkuperäiset lauseet kuulostavat siltä, että ne on kirjoitettu tietynlaisia olosuhteita varten, eli toisin sanoen kirjoittaja on tiennyt, että aineksi pitää hakea jostakin ja asettaa ne esimerkiksi vesihauteeseen lämpenemään 35-40 asteeseen hyvissä ajoin. Tai ainakin sen, että ne ovat aluksi viileämmässä kohdassa 2. Hae/ota vahvistavat juuri tätä tunnetta. Tällaisia ohjeita käytetään erityisesti opetuksessa. Teknisimmissä ohjeissa tällaiseen ei puututa, vaan todettaisiin vain, että reagenssien täytyy olla huoneenlämpöisiä tai jonkin muun tarkemman asteluvan lämpöisiä. Ohjeiden seuraaja joutuisi sitten itse suunnittelemaan toimensa siten, että voisi varmistua tästä.

Kenties ne vaikuttavat sinusta epäselviltä, koska lauseista puuttuu se, mistä aineet haetaan tai otetaan? Suomalaiseen korvaan ne eivät vaikuta omituisilta. Voi olla, että englannin kielessä käytettäisiin vähän erilaisia sanoja.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Kenties ne vaikuttavat sinusta epäselviltä, koska lauseista puuttuu se, mistä aineet haetaan tai otetaan? Suomalaiseen korvaan ne eivät vaikuta omituisilta. Voi olla, että englannin kielessä käytettäisiin vähän erilaisia sanoja.



Ensimmäisessä lauseessa en tarvitse (englanninkielisenä) juuri tätä tietoa, vaan odotan jotakin verbiä/partisiippia lämpötilanumeron seuraksi: esim.,

_Hae komponentit lämmitettäviksi 40°C:seen_

Jälkimmäisessä lauseessa ei ole välttämätöntä sanoa, mistä ainekset otetaan, jos se on jo mainittu asiayhteydessä. Mutta kyseisessä ohjeessa en nähnyt tätä tietoa; ehkä sen oletetaan jo olevan lukijan tiedossa.


----------



## Spongiformi

Suomessa alkuperäinen ilmaisu toimii ongelmitta.

Ohjeiden muodosta voi päätellä, että ne on kirjoitettu tietynlaista tilannetta varten, joten kyseisen tiedon pitäisi olla lukijan tiedossa. Minulla on taustallani laboratoriokokemusta, joten senkin perusteella voin sanoa, etteivät nämä kohdat ole erikoisia, jos ne ovat opetuslaboratorioon tai vaikka johonkin työpaikkaankin, jossa esimies tai vanhempi työntekijä on kirjoittanut ne nuoremmille työntekijöille (eli yrityksen/laitoksen sisäisiä ohjeita).


----------



## Gavril

En tarkoittanut sanoa, että nämä rakenteet olisivat "puutteellisia", vaan että niihin sisältyy yksityiskohtia, jotka minusta pitäisi selittää selvemmin englaninkielisille oppijille. Esim. katsoin eri sanakirjojen hakusanaa _hakea_ enkä nähnyt mitään esimerkkilausetta, joka olisi nähdäkseni auttanut kyseisen lauseen ("Hae komponentit 30-40°C:seen") ymmärtämiseksi.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> 1)_ Hae komponentit 35 - 40°C:seen_...


Minusta tuo tarkoitaa:

_Hae komponentit tilaan (säiliöön, kaappiin, ...), jonka lämpötila on 35–40 °C..._


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> En tarkoittanut sanoa, että nämä rakenteet olisivat "puutteellisia", vaan että niihin sisältyy yksityiskohtia, jotka minusta pitäisi selittää selvemmin englaninkielisille oppijille. Esim. katsoin eri sanakirjojen hakusanaa _hakea_ enkä nähnyt mitään esimerkkilausetta, joka olisi nähdäkseni auttanut kyseisen lauseen ("Hae komponentit 30-40°C:seen") ymmärtämiseksi.



*ymmärtämisessä.

_Fetch the components to 35-40°C at least 30 minutes before...
_
Joo, en minäkään kääntäisi alkuperäistä lausetta näin, vaan jotenkin mielekkäämmin.


----------

